
Bogdan: F-35 Coolant Line Fix Coming in Weeks - protomyth
http://www.defensenews.com/articles/bogdan-f-35-coolant-line-fix-coming-in-weeks
======
protomyth
"The solution involves cutting holes in the wings of the jets and removing the
bad insulation"

That doesn't sound like a long term design.

